
iOS Engineers - Z0rb
So I noticed so many non-engineer types (with 0 experience) are becoming iOS engineers in three months. What are your thoughts on that?
======
ramon
Free market, it's great! Anyone can become a developer and come out with bugs,
there will certainly come up more jobs in IT with that. Because the product
will grow and they'll need better technology to handle all those requests,
address security issues, etc.

